# 4 lights to one switch?



## soloslash2010 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi everybody,

I'm looking for some advice, I would like to wire up four ceiling roses to a single one way switch and wondered if anybody had a simple diagram of which wires go where, after a bit of google research I seem to have confused myself more.

thanks in advance


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Did you finish your training program to become a marine engineer? Also, you may find more & better help on the UK site below.
https://www.electriciansforums.co.uk/


----------



## soloslash2010 (Jun 26, 2015)

I did, but sadly the only electrical I get to work on now is motor replacement, I understand the wiring of multiple roses witch a switch for each light just a bit confused on how I wire from each light to all be fed from the one switch


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

This is a site for electricians and contractors. Sorry, you found the wrong place.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

99cents said:


> This is a site for electricians and contractors. Sorry, you found the wrong place.


The link I posted is also for "Do It Your selfers"


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Go on Youtube and look up "John Ward." He has some good videos about British wiring arrangements.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

